# SUPER QUICK delivery



## Sterling Silver (Oct 3, 2018)

I know, I know!
Some Model 3 order place holders will be frustrated, but I got my new Model 3 in (1) one day!

I live about 150 miles from the Columbus, Ohio Tesla Showroom. I called them and scheduled a Model 3 test drive. My wife and I made it a 2 day shopping trip.

While we were on our test drive in a Silver Model 3 demo, she asked if it might be for sale. We were told yes since it had about 2000 miles on it.

They knocked off a few thousand dollars!

I traded my 2015 Toyota Camry SLE with only 14500 miles on it! (I REALLY wanted that Model 3)

I was going to order a Model 3 and was going to set up financing later. We had even left our checkbook at home. (We use credit cards for shopping)

So, I had a relative temporally place enough funds in my bank, did an electronic transfer to Tesla, Done deal

Took test drive at 12:00 Noon, and headed for home with my new Model 3 at 4:30 PM!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Sterling Silver said:


> I know, I know!
> Some Model 3 order place holders will be frustrated, but I got my new Model 3 in (1) one day!
> 
> I live about 150 miles from the Columbus, Ohio Tesla Showroom. I called them and scheduled a Model 3 test drive. My wife and I made it a 2 day shopping trip.
> ...


Welcome to the family. When do you get your next one?


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Congratulations, great idea getting one with 2k miles (kind of wish I thought of this)


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Congratulations, that's very cool and a great deal. Honestly some miles are nothing as long as the car looks good, works well, with no noticeable defects. They likely take care of their showroom car better than new cars just loaded off the trailers.


----------

